# Yamaha warranty question



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

I called them about 6 months ago and they told me that they would sell me their extended warranty as long as the original warranty had not yet expired.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

TimR said:


> I called them about 6 months ago and they told me that they would sell me their extended warranty as long as the original warranty had not yet expired.


I think this one is out of warranty even though no hrs on engine.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

The motor warranty should start from from the date from when it is registered. Yamaha I believe technically does not even have year models anymore. Just a serial that gets registered. Unless the company that raffled it off registered it, which they shouldnt, that motor should have full factory warranty.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

TimR said:


> I called them about 6 months ago and they told me that they would sell me their extended warranty as long as the original warranty had not yet expired.


This is also true but did they say it the original warranty had even begun?


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

nativejax said:


> This is also true but did they say it the original warranty had even begun?


If it was a raffled engine it was probably sold to the dealer as a "demo" engine with the warranty starting when it shipped to the dealer. Presumably you got a good deal since the raffle winner didn't pay anything for it. You might have to 'self insure' this one...


----------



## free88 (Apr 18, 2017)

I know there are some vendors that sell prior year new outboards that the standard warranty would still apply from the actual date of purchase for the end user. For example, they are selling a brand new 2016 today. You buy it today, and the standard 3 (or whatever) year warranty begins now. You would most likely have to be buying it directly from an authorized dealer. That may be the catch.

In any case, I would just email or call them. What's the worst that can happen? They tell you that you are out of luck? Oh well. Hopefully you got a good deal on this purchase and it offsets the lack of warranty.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

nativejax said:


> This is also true but did they say it the original warranty had even begun?


I believe you are correct, the original warranty begins when the motor is registered with Yamaha. In my case, it was when the dealer sent in the paper work.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

TimR said:


> I believe you are correct, the original warranty begins when the motor is registered with Yamaha. In my case, it was when the dealer sent in the paper work.


I did get a deal. The winner of the raffle never registered the engine with Yamaha. It was on the Skiff and he assumed HB took care of it. I doubt they did


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

I would definitely call Yamaha as you might still be able to register it as a new engine.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

TimR said:


> I would definitely call Yamaha as you might still be able to register it as a new engine.


Talked to Yamaha The warranty expired 4/2017. No way to extend even though no hrs on engine. This baby is mine. Thanks for help


----------



## free88 (Apr 18, 2017)

Since you got a great deal on the outboard, this should be no skin off your teeth. The concept of warranty coverage for boating products in general is overrated anyway, IMO.


----------

